# New Support Group in Bexley (14-40's ish)



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi All...

Excited about this I am, a guy has set up a group 20 mins from me, so support is spreading woohoo!! See details below for first meeting

BEXLEY YOUNG DIABETICS (ages 14-40 ish)

New support group starting on Tuesday 30th March 2010 at 7pm at the Holiday Inn in Bexley. I am going and we are hoping to have some socials together across the groups. Feel free to pass this status on to anyone interested...see you there!!!! 

http://www.holidayinn.co.uk/h/d/hi/...mmc=mdpr-_-googlemapsUK-_-hi-_-dfbke&dp=true#


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 16, 2010)

You Kent diabetics bond a lot dont you?! 

Good luck to him!Sounds like another good group set up, if I were local I would be signing up.

Id love to have a 'south london diabetes massive'- but I dont think Im brave enough to start it!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahhh Lou you soooo should....dare ya 

Yup us Kentians are very up for the diabetic group hug as it were ha!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 16, 2010)

Same, I really wish there was a Leeds/York based one


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Same, I really wish there was a Leeds/York based one



Judging by how you have taken on Didka, I am sure you could do something locally Becky? 

Shelley, I wont rise to your challenge! The demographics are too much to cope with!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

hehehe...stop whinggiiiiinnnnnn DO ONE DO ONE!!! 

Yes it is hard work but soooo worth it and I will let buddies of mine adopt the Circle D name  theres a Circle D North Devon and a Circle D Norwich don't ya know ;0)

Don't have to go mad, set up a facebook group, generate some interest and meet at a pub or something..cheap as chips....! x


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 16, 2010)

Sweety, I obviously havent mentioned it for a while...

....I LIVES IN THE GHETTO! 

Thanks but I'm backing Becky!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 16, 2010)

hehehehe how funny!!!! Go Becky go, you are the DIDKA queen, its just a gentle slide into a group now 

Lou, I shall work on you, THIS IS NOT OVER


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 16, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> hehehehe how funny!!!! Go Becky go, you are the DIDKA queen, its just a gentle slide into a group now
> 
> Lou, I shall work on you, THIS IS NOT OVER




Hahahahaaaaaaaaa!!! 

We should start a campaign to get Backy to start a group (divert this one off me!) x


----------



## PhilT (Mar 16, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You Kent diabetics bond a lot dont you?!
> 
> Good luck to him!Sounds like another good group set up, if I were local I would be signing up.
> 
> Id love to have a 'south london diabetes massive'- but I dont think Im brave enough to start it!


 
I agree, it would be nice to be able to get together with other diabetics around South London.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 17, 2010)

Us surrey lot have arranged a meet up , well in the process of arranging one.

DO IT DO IT DO IT!! xx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 25, 2010)

*Just flagging this up *

Hi guys, just a reminder of a meet up next Tuesday in Bexleyheath  See start of thread for info...

 S x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2010)

*Ace *

Hi guys...

Went to this new group tonight, was ace  their website is www.youngdiabetic.co.uk

If anyone is local to bexleyheath you can register on their website to be kept up to date with meets  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

Glad to hear it all went well hun x


----------

